# Pallet Table



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

Since the pallet topic came up in one of the other threads, I thought I'd share more pics of the table I built. Not the prettiest thing in the world but I do like the rustic look it has. Since I'm relatively new to woodworking I just figured out what went where as I went along.
Here's a couple images:



























if you're intersted in reading a little more about the project and seeing some additional "in progress" photos, you can check out my new blog entry:

http://www.zelophotoblog.com/91204

thanks for looking!

-seth


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

in my neck of the woods, re-claimed timber furniture projects are all the rage. I can't say it really appeals to me but I do think it looks really good and you've done a nice job there!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That piece has some serious character. Very nice job.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I see a lot of reclaimed-wood furniture showing up here and there. A few months ago a gentleman was making some really nice outdoor furniture (barstools and tables) out of wood reclaimed from wine barrels. You really can't beat the character of naturally worn wood. That's a really nice table.


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks everybody, I'm glad you like it!

-Seth


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i love it man. what did u finish it with?


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

Thompson's.....check out the link I provided for all the info 

-seth


----------

